# Looking for training classes for Detectives.



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

I am looking for any classes, training associated with search warrants, raid planning or the 5 day Detective School. I've looked on the MPTC website but of course info is limited there. If you know of anything please post.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The MPTC is pretty good, I went on 2010. It covered search and seizure law, interview and interrogation, plain clothes operation, evidence collection, crime scene preservation, digital evidence recovery, and plain clothes operations. It's a good class and I'd recommend it to anyone whose going to be working investigations.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

For anyone interested we are hosting our 5 day Homicide Investigations course in January or feb. 2013. Anyone interested PM me. You will need a letter from your Chief and space is at a premium. Tuition is covered I believe, but you need to cover expenses. Very good course.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

*http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/cpsnav03.html*

*Detective 4 Day Clinic 2013*
 
** *$325.00* 
*February 6 & 7 & 13 & 14, 2013* *Taunton Holiday Inn*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wait wait wait.. There's an actual class for defectives?? Awww shit, and all these years I thought one made defective soley on one's golf handicap... Hahahahahaha, no fucking way this is legit... BS.... Seriously, stop fucking around.....


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

My department is so cheap, they sent last guy to this online training:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deductive_reasoning


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Deuce said:


> Wait wait wait.. There's an actual class for defectives?? Awww shit, and all these years I thought one made defective soley on one's golf handicap... Hahahahahaha, no fucking way this is legit... BS.... Seriously, stop fucking around.....


Actually I think lack of a gag reflex gets primary consideration, followed by ability to relax one's anal sphincter.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Sentinel said:


> Actually I think lack of a gag reflex gets primary consideration, followed by ability to relax one's anal sphincter.


Hahaha.. Listen, you don't have to be polite here, this ain't that other site...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Shouldn't the ability to FIND the class be the first requirement for a DETECTIVE


----------

